# Snowpig: Electric Golf Cart Snowblower



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Snowpig: Golf cart gets pimped into an electric snow-blower - Images


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for creating a new idea. Picked up a 1960s cushman truckster with 1000 payload capacity...3 speed trans. And a 2 speed low range rear. It weighs in at 950 lbs,........perfectfitfor a snowblower on the front.

Like I needed another project


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there doesn't seem like there is a way to control the discharge chute to move it up and down


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like the blast from the base of the subwoofer would catch the snow the blower didn't get.

Be sure to post pictures of your build if you do one td5771.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Interesting concept. Wonder how long the battery will hold up against that electric motor on the blower or if the alternator is big enough to keep up against it? Having not used a golf cart, wonder how manuverable it is in tight spots?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Interesting concept. Wonder how long the battery will hold up against that electric motor on the blower or if the alternator is big enough to keep up against it? Having not used a golf cart, wonder how manuverable it is in tight spots?


 if you follow the link there is a vid showing the golf cart in use on a private road where it does a good job


----------

